# do convicts have teeth?



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Do convict cichlid have teeth?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think so...

*_Moved to Cichlids Forum_*


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes they have small teeth


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yep, all cichlids have teeth althoguh most are very small


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep, i think they are easier to see on an albino con. When i get up close to my little albino con he has a nice set of tiny black teeth.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

They probally stand out more.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

:nod:


----------

